# controlar motores paso a paso sin pic



## furiuz1984 (Feb 8, 2010)

bueno es una duda que tengo ya que quiero hacer un rotor de antena para mi wifi pero
no tengo quemadora de pic ni nada y con eso de la reutilizacion
consegui motores de lector de cd de esos que vienen con tornillos sin fin pero son de 4 entradas y no se como hacelos mover
y tambien consegui dos motores de impresora que son de 4 entradas y no se como moverlos
crei que con solo conectarlos a un L293B o a un uln2003
segun vi en unos diagramas con eos deberia de funcionar probe muchas convinaciones pero nada
el motor que tengo de impresoras es un 
mitsumi M42sp-5ta


si alguien sabe como hacerlo funcionar sin pic y tenga un diagrama se lo agradeceria mucho, solo con que se hagan girar quedo contento muchas gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Driver_para_motores_paso_a_paso_bipolares_con_74LS194


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 9, 2010)

furiuz1984: Toma como modelo la manera como resolvieron el problema los radioaficionados. No necesitan PICs ni cosas muy sofisticadas, solo un motor con reductor y se controla remotamente. Salu2.


----------



## furiuz1984 (Feb 10, 2010)

ok muchas gracias a los dos se agradece la ayuda


----------



## electroandres (Feb 10, 2010)

En un post de si no me equivoco de D@rio posteo un controlador de paso a paso para una cnc. Los componentes son 4516 y el 4028 basicamente. El circuito funciona asi, por cada pulso en la pata de clock del 4516 va a ir sumando pasos, si se aplica un 1 en la pata de U/D este va a cambiar de sentido haciendo que disminuya pasos, que valla para atras. 

Este es el tema, busca el post de dario nº56
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/index3.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22454&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1250980575


----------



## furiuz1984 (Feb 18, 2010)

hola pues mejor me decante por un motor cd corriente directa
el detalle es controlar los pulsos
asi que utilice este diagrama
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/ebasica2/imagen/cc52-555.gif
pero la salida del 555 es muy bajo para mover bien mi motor
alguna idea para subir el voltage
o como le hago para utilizar el 555 con nueve volts
pero con eso y el diagrama se calienta demasiado el 555
si fuera mejor como subir el voltage de salida del 555
porfa se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 19, 2010)

La salida del 555 pasala por un transistor amplificando corriente. De cuanto es tu fuente?


----------



## furiuz1984 (Feb 19, 2010)

mi fuente es de 5 volts
y con esa funciona bien el circuito pero la salida de voltage es muy baja
y tengo una pila de 9 volts pero el 555 se calienta 
estoy convencido que es mejor lso 5 volts pero como ya dije el voltage de salida es muy pobre
y ¿que tipo de transistor o amplificador me recomiendan?


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 19, 2010)

Y que motor estas usando? que tension? cuanto consume?


----------



## furiuz1984 (Feb 19, 2010)

pues el motor es de los que venden en las tiendas de electronica de esos DC
le he metido hasta 12 volts y aguanta bien
asi que la salida no me preocupo si sube hasta 9 o algo asi de voltage las tensiones no lo se
me lo vendieron como motor de nueve a 12 volts son de esos que cuestan 30 pesos en las electronicas
la unica cosa que trae es cerca de la base donde se le mete las corrientes dice EPL en la gomita


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 19, 2010)

Prueba lo siguiente desde los 9 volts el positivo lo conectas a un transistor NPN del tipo TIP41 al colector (pin central) la base la mandas a la pata de salida del 555 y por el emisor conectas un cable del motor. El otro cable del motor a masa. Sino te alcanza tendras que levantar los 9 volts... El sentido de giro te lo dara segun como conectes los cables del motor. Si te calienta el transistor tendras que ponerle un pequeño disipador.. el 555 deberia dejar de calentar ya que ahora la corriente pasa por el transistor y el 555 hace de llave pulsante..


----------

